# Car Audio



## Sam_Rock (Nov 9, 2016)

I am confused in size of speakers. I have Audi A6 so I am confused. Which size is the best?


----------



## wurgerd9 (Mar 22, 2013)

Here are some basic tips... to give you accurate info, we would need to know the year of your Audi A6. Second, I'll just point you to a resource. Crutchfield.com has been in the business of selling car stereo for decades and has a great database of what fits various vehicles. Just go to their site and input your info and they'll identify what fits.


----------



## JohnKuthe... (Nov 2, 2016)

wurgerd9 said:


> Here are some basic tips... to give you accurate info, we would need to know the year of your Audi A6. Second, I'll just point you to a resource. Crutchfield.com has been in the business of selling car stereo for decades and has a great database of what fits various vehicles. Just go to their site and input your info and they'll identify what fits.


Yes Crutchfield does have a good database on many various car models. But the data IN their database is questionable. I bought Alpine R-series speakers (6x9s and 5.25" round" and Crutchfield's database said the R series Alpine speakers were "not a good fit" for my 2006 Grand Caravan and what that really MEANT was exactly ONE of my six Alpine R-Series speakers was not a drop-in fit for my vehicle! All four 6x9's and ONE 5.25" were easy drop-in fits and the driver''s side 5.25" had to be lifted about 1/4 inch to fit the factory mounting point. It was too deep to fit without modification.

But contact them and see!

John Kuthe...


----------



## Flyhogz (Nov 8, 2012)

Sam_Rock said:


> I am confused in size of speakers. I have Audi A6 so I am confused. Which size is the best?




Most of the newer Audis have 8 inch woofers up front. I use adapters for 6.5s in my 2012 Audi A4 b8. However, there are several 8 inch woofers that might work from Dynaudio, JL, and Hybrid, to name a few.


----------

